

Resize and Style Google Chrome Scroll bar without Extension - pyxy
http://www.gtricks.com/google-chrome-tricks/scroll-bar-without-extension/
Thanks to this guide now I have scrollbar looking like Plan9 Acme's one. The default scrollbar colors are very hard to see especially when your eyes are tired. With this settings I never miss the position in document.<p>::-webkit-scrollbar-track-piece{
	background-color:#99994c;
	-webkit-border-radius:0;
}
::-webkit-scrollbar{
	width:12px;
	height:8px;
}
::-webkit-scrollbar-thumb{
	height:50px;
	background-color:#ffffea;
	-webkit-border-radius:0;
	outline:1px solid #99994c;
	outline-offset:-1px;
	border: 1px solid #99994c;
}
======
pyxy
Thanks to this guide now I have Plan9 Acme like scrollbar in Google Chrome and
Chromium and it's easy to see where you are even in the end of hard day:

    
    
        ::-webkit-scrollbar-track-piece{
        	background-color:#99994c;
        	-webkit-border-radius:0;
        }
        ::-webkit-scrollbar{
        	width:12px;
        	height:8px;
        }
        ::-webkit-scrollbar-thumb{
        	height:50px;
        	background-color:#ffffea;
        	-webkit-border-radius:0;
        	outline:1px solid #99994c;
        	outline-offset:-1px;
        	border: 1px solid #99994c;
        }

